# Add A Cow To Your Family TODAY!



## hooligan (Jan 30, 2010)

Funny stuffs!
http://stuffucanuse.com/cow/cows.htm

http://www.timesnews.net/article.php?id=9018881


----------



## LavacaW (Apr 20, 2010)

Please tell me in the second article that it was a downspout and not a gutter!  Most gutters are a minimum of 8 feet off the ground and I cannot imagine a cow that could reach it...
As for the second article, I have a dog and cows.  The cows hate the dog and have it so intimidated it won't go into their pasture.  We're talking a 75 pound chocolate lab here...My little dexters have stickers on them and shake them at the dog.  I would much rather have the cows.


----------

